# Purchased Yardman Used now the pain



## MarineSniper (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay i just recently purchased a yardman 42 inch cut 20hp with pto. The gentleman i purchased it from informed me that it needed a belt that engaged the blades. So i get home get the thing unloaded call mtd and give them the model number and serial number. 

I then ordered a belt from them received the belt yesterday and got it put on the mower drove fine and cut fine. Flawlessly till today i was finishing my yard up when the blades just suddenly disengaged. I turned off the mower and then saw that not only did the new belt i purchased was longer than normal and very hot but also the other belt that was on the deck. Both were hot and have now been stretched out. 

I am clueless on this as to why the belts got hot and both stretched out. I also noticed that the pulleys up front that move when you disengage and engage there is a spring that is broken not for sure if that spring was controlling the pulleys but when i use the lever to engage and disengage the pulleys still move. 

Although that spring did control something the spring is attached to the deck but nothing else now. 


13bt604g452 is the model number.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Marine Sniper! The spring is a tensioning spring.It keeps tension on the pulleys,when the deck is engaged.Chances are,the sudden disengagement was when the spring broke,allowing the belts to run loose,and heating them up.Replace the spring,and as long as the belts aren't torn up/frayed,it should be ok to run them.


----------



## MarineSniper (Jul 11, 2011)

okay now the question is how to determine which spring i need i have never really worked on machines like this so once i get the spring is there a certain way to put it back on do i have to adjust pulleys and stuff or just plug and attach to the deck and then the spring i am supposing goes to the pto pulleys...

Just out of curiousity why did the deck belt get loose as well does that one spring control the tension on those belts as well. or do i have another culprit.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the spring in question?It will help,a lot.


----------



## MarineSniper (Jul 11, 2011)

I can when i get home i am currently at work and i work 48 hour shifts so i am stuck here and my house is 60 miles away... the only pics i have currently is of the actual pulleys for the pto that come down from above and the the pulley on the right that the belt goes that helps engage the blades... I would like you to look at this picture cause i swear i believe that pulley is tilted causing some problems. It is a double pulley the deck belt goes on the bottom part and the blade belt goes on the top


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,it looks like the double pulley is tilted back.Pull the deck,flip it over,and see if the deck is rusted through,or if the spindle for the double pulley is loose/broken,etc.Let me know.


----------



## MarineSniper (Jul 11, 2011)

Will do... Gonna be a couple days before i get to it got to see how to get the deck off and then check it. I am thinking it is probably rusted through if so gonna have to do some wielding on it and get it back to par. The spring is still an issue as well. But i knew that double pulley was tilted but i kept pushing it off till i saw the pics to cause when laying prone on the ground you have to tilt your head to get a view which causes a degree of tilt itself.


----------

